# My Gold Myst Snail has a new... thingy. help please.



## Osteomata (Jan 11, 2005)

What is this thing? My Golden Mystery Snail, which I have had for a over a month, has suddenly suddenly started to extend a new proboscis thingy. It comes out next to his head antenna/eyes, is MUCH larger than his antenna, and appears to be hollow. The snail is about one inch diameter, and this new tentacle thing is over an inch and a half long when fully extended. Is this some sort of reproduction organ? Do I need to find another GM Snail to mate?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

snails are asexual? I believe?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

That 'new thing' is actually what indicates it is an apple snail.

Quoting applesnail.net:



> One of the most characteristic features of apple snails is the tube like organ (siphon) used to breathe while staying submerged.
> If your snail has such organ it's definitely an apple snail


So rest assured, your snail is A ok!


----------



## Osteomata (Jan 11, 2005)

Wow, thanks! I can't believe I haven't noticed it before. I guess I just didn't pay much attention to one snail in a 10 gallon heavily planted tank.


----------

